# "Name something that gets passed around..."



## Carol (Feb 10, 2011)

[yt]BQRMvg5TAl8[/yt]

I had tears in my eyes from laughing...  :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2011)

That was really good. And kinda sad how collection plate ended up below joint... oh boy. 
Does it say something about society? Prolly not but still... 

Kinda makes you wonder where a cheerleader would come in at?


----------



## Big Don (Feb 10, 2011)

Steve Harvey does not look good bald, it ain't beautiful on him.
I'd almost bet the #1 answer was, "Your mom"
Just because it's funny, childish, crude, but, funny


----------

